# The Yorkshire Lass, Knaresborough, North Yorkshire



## mummyshambles (May 5, 2011)

Despite getting accidentally locked in the toilet, I have fallen in love with this place and actually want to buy and redevelop it...




062 by catatonia1, on Flickr 




064 by catatonia1, on Flickr




056 by catatonia1, on Flickr


----------



## mummyshambles (May 5, 2011)

050 by catatonia1, on Flickr




047 by catatonia1, on Flickr




045 by catatonia1, on Flickr




044 by catatonia1, on Flickr


----------



## mummyshambles (May 5, 2011)

040 by catatonia1, on Flickr




037 by catatonia1, on Flickr




034 by catatonia1, on Flickr




033 by catatonia1, on Flickr


----------



## gingrove (May 5, 2011)

Good luck! hope you get it before the chavs do!


----------



## mummyshambles (May 5, 2011)

032 by catatonia1, on Flickr




031 by catatonia1, on Flickr




030 by catatonia1, on Flickr




028 by catatonia1, on Flickr


----------



## mummyshambles (May 5, 2011)

027 by catatonia1, on Flickr




026 by catatonia1, on Flickr




020 by catatonia1, on Flickr

loads more if anyone wants to see them.xx


----------



## mummyshambles (May 5, 2011)

showed signs of where heroin addicts and drinkers had been crashing there, but otherwise not in too bad shape and loads of potential


----------



## gingrove (May 5, 2011)

I can see why you want the place as I said Good luck!


----------



## Seahorse (May 6, 2011)

"Only" £595K. Bargain.


----------



## rectory-rat (May 6, 2011)

Nice place, but very expensive especially with the work that needs to be done
It was featured on 'A Place In The Sun on Channel 4' a few days back, and the couple chose Italy instead!
Good luck though 

-RR


----------



## alex76 (May 7, 2011)

Nice find i love threads of these old pubs cheers for sharing


----------



## mummyshambles (May 7, 2011)

rectory-rat said:


> Nice place, but very expensive especially with the work that needs to be done
> It was featured on 'A Place In The Sun on Channel 4' a few days back, and the couple chose Italy instead!
> Good luck though
> 
> -RR



U sure it was that programme? I don't seem to be able to find the link to watch it on 4OD....


----------



## rectory-rat (May 8, 2011)

*5, 26*



mummyshambles said:


> U sure it was that programme? I don't seem to be able to find the link to watch it on 4OD....



It was on 'A Place In The Sun - Home Or Away', it can be watched on 4OD it's series 5, episode 26
Hope that helps

-RR


----------



## mummyshambles (May 8, 2011)

Thank you/I have it now


----------



## ninjastyle (May 9, 2011)

sweet nice one! i drive by here every day what with working in k-hole. always wondered about it but it always got the better of me what with being next to a main road. you have pm.


----------



## mummyshambles (May 10, 2011)

Yes, I got it thanks ninjastyle!! My boyfriend rang the estate agents yesterday and found out it s about to be pulled down for townhouses to be built, so be quick if u fancy a look around!!!


----------



## Snips86x (May 10, 2011)

Everytime I see this post, it makes me chucle to think you managed to get locked in the toilet. Was this a prank or accidental?


----------



## ninjastyle (May 10, 2011)

anpanman said:


> Everytime I see this post, it makes me chucle to think you managed to get locked in the toilet. Was this a prank or accidental?



man i got locked in the toilet in my own house once....ok so i was that pissed i forgot which way the door opened but thats not the point!


----------



## mummyshambles (May 11, 2011)

Haha!! Was exploring with peope who forgot That doors without handles need to be held open!!


----------



## ninjastyle (May 12, 2011)

mummyshambles said:


> Haha!! Was exploring with peope who forgot That doors without handles need to be held open!!



also add the drovers inn to the list i emailed you. forgot to mention it. tis a fairly large pub/bnb/with function rooms. proper out in sticks. on the corner of a junction tho so everytime a car slows down to turn the paranoia gets going! parkings easy nearby too.


----------



## mummyshambles (May 12, 2011)

yes i know, i have been to the Drovers years ago when it was open. cheers for the list, I am gonna be busy over the next few months!!


----------

